# I Don't Know Jack!



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

But looking at pics and his stats makes him seem like a Payton-like player to me. Which NBA PG does his game most resemble? And was he worth the #27 and #35 picks?

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I have to admit... I don't know Jack either....

other than Schilly? and a few others mentioning him. He was not a known player to me.

Sounds pretty decent

Offense?
defense?
assists?
rebounds?
attitude?

those in the know... lets us all know

Read his NBADraft.net profile


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

He's a lot like Billups. He's a big defensive guard that can probably play a lot of 1 and a little 2. Perfect fit for us imo.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I know Jack, and I've said he would be the best contrast to Telfair as a backup PG we could get. I'm so pleased Portland landed him. He's big, strong and will give other PG's in this league fits. Don't be shocked if Telfair might not be the one being shopped down the road. I think Jack is the Stephan everyone hoped Telfair would be. Keep in mind the Yellow Jackets had them both.

Jack is the PG Portland has been waiting to get. Forget Chris Paul, Jack is the real deal from the ACC!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I was very very impressed by what I read on the Sports Illustrated site. They said that he suffered this year due to this being a point guard heavy draft but that last year or next year he'd have been a lottery pick. He's a big point guard who can also play the 2. Really seems solid if not sensational in every way. A great back up, sounds like a Danny Ainge type maybe. I was really pleased to get him, I think he'll be a great fit.
Portland had 3 big needs, back up point guard, starting two guard, back up power forward, and filled 2 in the draft.
Oh yes, and a coach. Terry? Terry?


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Portland is in for a real treat cause Jack will be a better defensive version of Stephan. I am so happy to get a real sized PG in Portland. :banana: :banana: This is great!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Telfair better be working hard on his game or he'll find himself on the bench. I love Bassy, but Jack is no slouch and will come in ready to take his spot.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Nash said he told Telfair that he was going to get someone to compete for the starting job and he did just that. These guys are gonna go at it in practice.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I hate to say this but last year when the Blazers drafted Telfair I thought they should wait and go after the real Stephan #2 in Jack. Now we'll get to see if I was right. Telfair is in trouble and I wouldn't be shocked if he wasn't packaged for another big body at PF.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> He's a lot like Billups. He's a big defensive guard that can probably play a lot of 1 and a little 2. Perfect fit for us imo.


I don't know if he can play 2 or not. He's not exactly a scorer. He can score when he wants, but this is where he's different from Billups. He doesn't look to score all the time. I love the getting Jack, great contrast with Telfair too.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Yea but he's a big PG that can defend the 2. He doesnt have Billups offense though. If he did he would have been a top 10 pick probably.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Jarrett Jack
Jason Jennings

Need I say more? The spirit of JJ lives!

barfo


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

With Jack on board, we could see a lot of him in the 4th quarter, a la Greg Anthony a few years ago. I could see Telfair and Jack playing in the back court together. With Jack handling the ball, and Telfair running through the lane and off screens. If Sebastian gets his mid range game dialed in, he could be very effective with his quickness.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg Anthony is a really good comparison.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Jarrett Jack is a very good college point guard, even great. Analysts have made a big deal out of his turnovers, but I saw a number of Georgia Tech games last year - and sometimes those turns weren't entirely his fault. The Yellowjackets struggled some with injuries and there were players on the floor who didn't know what Jack was trying to do. His defense is good, he can post guys up - I think he is something of a young Gary Payton, maybe without the extra edge. He's less of a scorer than the other recent GT grads (Stephon and Kenny Anderson), but he has all the same sound fundamentals. Telfair's on notice. 

IMHO, Jack was the best player on a team that was very competitive in the ACC and the NCAA's, and I can't believe he wound up falling as far as he did.

My question is what is Denver thinking? Maybe they figure they've got Andre Miller and Earl Boykins, and they don't need a point guard as much as they need depth.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

> My question is what is Denver thinking?


I'm sure we had the trade lined up before they picked. The two guys they had us draft for them were very questionable, but only because I didn't know who the hell they were. I think we got the better end of the deal though.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Greg Anthony is a really good comparison.


Jack has a post-up game that Anthony never had and he's a better penetrator. And Jack still has a little way to come with his outside shot to be the 3-point bomber that Greg Anthony was, but that may come (his range has improved over his college career).


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I've watch Jack a good amount at GT and I liked his game a lot.

Here are some of the things I noticed in the games I watched:

- The guy plays hard, takes it hard to the bucket, and draws a fair amount of fouls.
- He's a big PG and can play some SG. He'll be nice to have if guys like Shuan Livingston are posting the crap out of Telfair.
- He's a very good offensive player, but the best defensive PG in this entire draft class. He'll have no problem playing full court man-to-man defense. 

When I was watching the draft I mentioned around the 19th pick we should trade up and take Jack, purely because he would be a great value pick. I was very very happy about the trade Nash made.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

YardApe said:


> I hate to say this but last year when the Blazers drafted Telfair I thought they should wait and go after the real Stephan #2 in Jack. Now we'll get to see if I was right. Telfair is in trouble and I wouldn't be shocked if he wasn't packaged for another big body at PF.


i would. telfair is not in trouble. even if jack ends up being better which i doubt, telfair would still have tremendous value as a big-minute backup and injury safety net. "packaged for another big body" sounds like the addition of jack makes telfair a throwaway player or something. if telfair were expendable at all blazers would have been all over paul.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Greg Anthony is a really good comparison.


In that case I think we can all agree that the two of them are better than the point guard rotation we had back in 2000 because Telfair is far superior to Damon Stoudamire.

That being the case we're well on our road to our former glory. Zach is a better interior presence than Rasheed ever was and Webster gives us a guy that can shoot like Steve Smith but more physical. Now that Nash and Patterson have done all the hard work. Now we just need a center better than Sabas and a small forward better than Pippen.

CHAMPIONSHIP GUARANTEED!!!!!!!!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing! Denver must be insane to let Jack go to Portland, but it made my day and I hope many others on this board. This is the first time I've smiled about the Portland PG situation in over 8 years. What a great move with this draft. :clap:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Anthony and Jack isnt a perfect comparison, but there is no perfect comparison. I think they'll have similar careers though which would be great.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Kopay said:


> I'm sure we had the trade lined up before they picked. The two guys they had us draft for them were very questionable, but only because I didn't know who the hell they were. I think we got the better end of the deal though.


I don't doubt that the trade was lined up in advance, I'm just wondering why Denver wanted to do it. I mean, having Portland say "take Jarrett Jack for us" they could have easily said, "well, wait a minute, if he's on the board still, we want him." They didn't, so they must really see something in Kleiza and Sanchez that we know nothing about. The analysts seemed to think they were decent picks - but nothing like the way they fawned over JJ.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> I don't doubt that the trade was lined up in advance, I'm just wondering why Denver wanted to do it. I mean, having Portland say "take Jarrett Jack for us" they could have easily said, "well, wait a minute, if he's on the board still, we want him." They didn't, so they must really see something in Kleiza and Sanchez that we know nothing about. The analysts seemed to think they were decent picks - but nothing like the way they fawned over JJ.


 
Yea they loved the Jack pick when Denver took him. Then I noticed the tone of their enthusiasm went down a notch when they found out he was going to Portland. It was like they begrudgingly gave Portland props for getting him.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Anthony and Jack isnt a perfect comparison, but there is no perfect comparison. I think they'll have similar careers though which would be great.


It's hard to find a good comparison for Jack, and you're right, that Jack and Anthony may wind up with similar careers - occasional starters, occasional backups, dependable, leadership material, etc. But in terms of his game, Jack's relatively rare - a big, strong, pass-first point guard. A young Gary Payton with slightly less of a thirst for scoring, maybe. And of course, Jack may be a good defender, but he's not quite "The Glove" yet. Yeah, comparisons are tough.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

I believe that he is a near-perfect compiment to Telfair. Some might say that he doesn't have as much experience as we need from a backup for Sebastian, but the guy played 4 seasons in the ACC against the likes of Felton, Duhon, Gilchrist, and Paul every night. His TO rate raises concerns, but he is a fiery competitor with great size and an improving offensive game. Talk about a great way to add backcourt depth and focus on other areas in free agency. He may never be a top starting PG, but his potential to be a very solid 3rd guard capable of playing some minutes at the 2 because of his size is tremendous. I'm not sure what Denver was thinking here.

NBADraft.net compares him to Eric Snow, but I don't see it. Maybe Eric Snow on his best day ever, because he is much more dynamic and has more talent. A poor man's Gary Payton is a reasonable comparison, in terms of body style playing style.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Dont ya think he kinda looks like Robert Pack? Not his game but his body dimensions. 

Man our summer league team is going to kick some butt.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

He looks like Stephan with more muscle. Pack is not close to 6'3 either.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Seperated at birth?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

YardApe said:


> He looks like Stephan with more muscle. Pack is not close to 6'3 either.


 

Pack is 6'2"


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

you guys are going to love having Jarrett Jack. I am a big fan of him. Hes a good offensive player who plays hard, plays aggressive, he can take it inside and get to the line or he can stroke the jumper. He is very unselfish, he will not dominate the ball for assists, and hes just a splendid defender. The best of this draft. So... you guys basically stole a stud.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

how is the guys shot selection?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its very good. He rarely forces the issue. Hes not going to be the type of guy to take long range, off balace jumpers early in the shot clock, and he shot a very high percentage. I think 51% from the field and 44% from 3. Hes extremely underrated, I actually thought that he could have gone as high as 10, because hes the exact type of PG the Lakers needed. He brings a lot of heart and toughness to the team.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

that is encouraging to hear. comments were he fell because he turned the ball over too much.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> that is encouraging to hear. comments were he fell because he turned the ball over too much.


He had a poor a/to ratio, but imo, thats not that important in his case. If big aussie Luke Schenscer didn't have rocks for hands, Jack would have had more assits and less turnovers. He'd have even more if Schenscer would actually finish any of Jack's feeds considering how he doesn't seem to know how to go up strong. Anyway, Jack doesn't dominate the ball, so he was never a high assist guy in college. He'll be a solid pro at worst. Hes one of my favorite college players, and I'll be keeping an eye on him in Portland.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Seperated at birth?




Funny you use that picture of Jack, that was the game that he was lit up by a much smaller Raivio...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> how is the guys shot selection?


 I believe they said he was the 4th best shooter in the ACC. Pretty impressive for a PG.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

lol zagsfan....ravio never lit up anyone........hahahahah


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> lol zagsfan....ravio never lit up anyone........hahahahah


Get out from under that tree and watch some college ball....

#22 Gonzaga 85 vs. #3 Georgia Tech 73


05 Raivio, Derek....... g 7-11  3-6 4-4 0 5 5 4 *21* 2 1 0 3 36

03 JACK, Jarrett....... g 5-13 2-7 3-4 0 6 6 2 *15* 4 5 0 0 35


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Get out from under that tree and watch some college ball....
> 
> #22 Gonzaga 85 vs. #3 Georgia Tech 73
> 
> ...


Hi Zagsfan! I ALSO like to take TINY samples and make BIG extrapolations. Nice to meet ya! (Japan won WW2)

I like that Jack wears Damon's #3. That way, we won't have to retire it.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Out scoring a player 21 to 15 isn't what I considering "lighting someone up". Especially when the other player had over double the amount of rebounds, assists, and had 0 TO's compared to his opponents 3.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> Out scoring a player 21 to 15 isn't what I considering "lighting someone up". Especially when the other player had over double the amount of rebounds, assists, and had 0 TO's compared to his opponents 3.


The #'s don't tell the story in that game...If you watched it, it was evident that Jack couldn't do anything about Raivio's quickness....


I'm not knocking Jack, I actually think he's a good pick...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm glad to hear from folks who saw Jack play. I truly believe that like ZBo he will go down as a late pick steal for the Blazers.
He will complement and complete Telfair's game.
I'm not worried about TO's. Telfair had tons early in the year. It's common with young players. In the pros TO's (hopefully) decrease as players get used to each other. In college and HS there are bound to be more TO's because the guard is passing to less skilled players. 
I'm having flashbacks to Vinnie Johnson....


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

A Georgia Tech person who saw a lot of Jack posted this on espn board:

http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/message?forumID=497&byThread=false&messageID=11302430&start=0&num=51

Lots of info on stats, leadership, etc. Sounds very good. I think I may be more pleased with Jack than with Webster!


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Jack should be a decent backup or perhaps 3rd string pg because he has 0 chance of beating out Telfair for the starting spot. I worry about his ability to get around on the floor being that his handles are eh, and his shot is eh as well. He's got a solid frame, but I think his strength is overstated at this point. He should pack on pounds easily, but I hope he doesn't lose any of his defensive prowess during the transition.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BBALLSCIENCES said:


> Jack should be a decent backup or perhaps 3rd string pg because he has 0 chance of beating out Telfair for the starting spot. I worry about his ability to get around on the floor being that his handles are eh, and his shot is eh as well. He's got a solid frame, but I think his strength is overstated at this point. He should pack on pounds easily, but I hope he doesn't lose any of his defensive prowess during the transition.


Telfair is the man right not, no doubt. But I think it would be naive to say the Jack will be nothing more than third string and could never beat out telfair. Jack is already a better defender and better three-point shooter. He is pass-first to a fault. If he really worked on his game, and Telfair didn't improve his long range game and defense, I could easily see Jack passing him up. 

I hope that Telfair steps up to the challenge and improves. But if he doesn't, Jack won't likely sit behind him forever.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

If Jack needs to pack on pounds than I wonder what you think of Telfair?

Telfair needs to be able to knock down a mid range jumpshot with ease, if that doesn't happen Jack will take over within a year.

However I think when we have games that we want to run and gun, Telfair will run the game and when we want to execute in the half court and apply defensive pressure out on the key, Jack will run the show.

These two PG's are very different and should not be compared. They have very different skill sets. Who's better will come down to what tempo you like to watch more. 

Executing in the half court is however how champions are made at this level. Just take a look at Detroit and San Antonio, this favors Jack's style of play.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Great job by getting Jack who could deelope into a good starting point guard(maybe not in Portland). It would be really fun to see Jack and Telfair go at it in practice.


----------



## MP815 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jack is a very solid pick up for the Blazers. His size enables him to be versitile. He works extremely hard and improved every year at GT. Moreover, he's a great kid and was a solid student at GT. He played against the likes of Felton and Paul numerous times in the ACC and more than held his own. Here's a short highlight clip of Jack:

http://64.238.110.206/images/gt/Game Action Videos/JackAttack.wmv

Here's some extensive info on him from the GT website:

http://ramblinwreck.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/jack_jarrett00.html


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Jack needs to work on keeping his turnovers down, but he has got the body type that I like for a point guard. Since we didn't pick Deron Williams, he is the next best thing at the point in this draft in my opinion. I think it was an excellent pick.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

This was a great pickup for the blazers . What a steal what was Denver thinking


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

Reep said:


> Telfair is the man right not, no doubt. But I think it would be naive to say the Jack will be nothing more than third string and could never beat out telfair. Jack is already a better defender and better three-point shooter. He is pass-first to a fault. If he really worked on his game, and Telfair didn't improve his long range game and defense, I could easily see Jack passing him up.
> 
> I hope that Telfair steps up to the challenge and improves. But if he doesn't, Jack won't likely sit behind him forever.


I was talking about for the upcoming season. I seriously don't think it's possible for Jack to be better than Telfair. Telfair always improves I recall hearing about this kid since he waslike in the 5th or 6th grade and he has always improved. Not just slight improvements, marked improvements. I used to hate the kid, for no particular reason, but he won me over. I think alot of you guys are underrating his defense, last season I saw him use his quickness and speed to force a lot of turnovers by the opposition and shut down other guards scoring opportunities. Granted, I can be a little bias, but I'm not too bias to admit if he's achieving below expectations and thus far he has not. I'm anticipating summerleage. Just one week away I believe.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

If you want a laugh about what Jack's defense did to faster/quicker PG's ... check out his 4 head to head matchups with Chris Paul. Paul scored double figures on him only one time, and just got his butt whipped in every game.

Jack has a nasty, physical streak and is a very vocal and agressive leader. He was the coach on the floor for GT, and took every big shot. When it came down to crunch time of any big games, he was the man with the ball making the plays. He had 29pts to beat Kansas and go to the Final Four two years ago, including 8 in OT and he just basically refused to lose. A lot of Jack highlight tapes have him bludgeoning a smaller PG in the post in crunchtime, scoring and then screaming at his teamates to get in defensive position. He's going to be a big time fan favorite in Portland.

He plays hurt, limping around on a badly sprained ankle in the ACC and NCAA tournaments this year, still hitting big shots while barely being able to run. He's everything the Blazer's haven't had recently - a big tough perimeter defender, nasty attitude and strong work ethic.

Jack isn't the best ball handler in the world (he's solid, but not brilliant) and he has a penchant for turning the ball over sometimes. Part of it was the collection of terrible offensive players he played with at GT outside of Bosh (they were freshman together)- but that is certainly the part of his game he's going to have to work on the most.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> If you want a laugh about what Jack's defense did to faster/quicker PG's ... check out his 4 head to head matchups with Chris Paul. Paul scored double figures on him only one time, and just got his butt whipped in every game.
> 
> Jack has a nasty, physical streak and is a very vocal and agressive leader. He was the coach on the floor for GT, and took every big shot. When it came down to crunch time of any big games, he was the man with the ball making the plays. He had 29pts to beat Kansas and go to the Final Four two years ago, including 8 in OT and he just basically refused to lose. A lot of Jack highlight tapes have him bludgeoning a smaller PG in the post in crunchtime, scoring and then screaming at his teamates to get in defensive position. He's going to be a big time fan favorite in Portland.
> 
> ...


SWEEET!!!

I have been hoping for the Blazers to have a Bobby Jackson type guard to come off our bench (you daydream a lot about guards when you are a Blazer fan that went from Porter/Drexeler/Ainge to Damon/DA/NVE). Sounds like Jack could have some of those type of qualities that makes Bobby so appealing as a player: Fearless, not afraid of contact, pesky defender, vocal leader, want's to take the big shot. Let's hope Jack turns into a non-injury prone Bobby Jackson.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Terry Porter had some of that....


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Chris Paul v. Jarrett Jack head to head:

*1/20/04*
Paul: 1/6, 6pts, 1reb

*2/22/04*
Paul - 1/6, 2pts, 1rb

*1/27/05*
Paul - 2/11, 8pts, 1reb

Anyone who has questions about Jack's ability to play big time defense on lightning quick guards shouldn't worry. The dude is an absolute lights out defender, with very long arms and great footwork. Plus, he seems to really enjoy shutting someone down.

He also average 5 rebounds a game at GT, and was probably the best rebounding guard in the NCAA's, he'll be a strong rebounder out of the PG slot in the NBA as well.

I hope Portland fans aren't expecting a tremendous scorer though. Jack shoots a high percentage, and isn't prone to taking poor shots, but he is a pass first PG. If he and Telfair are on the floor at the same time, Telfair is probably going to be the better scorer. If Jack could score like that, he'd have been a top 5 pick. He can get to the basket, he can shoot the 3 at a decent % - but you drafted a guy who'd rather be Jason Kidd than Stephon Marbury.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Vadimivich got me thinking about how Jack matched up against the other ACC guards who got drafted. 

I combined Ray Felton, Chris Paul and Daniel Ewing into one 'super point guard' GT played a total of 7 games against NC, Wake and Duke during Jack's senior year. 

Raypaul Ewing (nice name) averaged 14 points, shot 34.5% from the floor, had 3.4 rebounds and 4.7 assists.

Jarrett Jack averaged 19 points, shot 46.8%, got 5.4 rebounds and 4.3 assists.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The more I read about Jack here and elsewher, the more excited I am that we were able to land him.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

If it makes you feel any better, when I heard he got traded to the Blazers last night, I was crushed because of the terrible rap Portland has had recently. Then I took a look at the roster today, and with Portland's long love affair with the Blazers, I'm much more excited about the whole situation - Nash has done a very good job remaking the team and it's a terrific fanbase.

Added one more Blazer fan today, that's for sure.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> If it makes you feel any better, when I heard he got traded to the Blazers last night, I was crushed because of the terrible rap Portland has had recently. Then I took a look at the roster today, and with Portland's long love affair with the Blazers, I'm much more excited about the whole situation - Nash has done a very good job remaking the team and it's a terrific fanbase.
> 
> Added one more Blazer fan today, that's for sure.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

crandc said:


> Terry Porter had some of that....


I was just going to suggest that, as I keep reading others comparisons..

TP would be fine by me.. especially if the original tutors him and Telfair


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

tlong said:


> Jack needs to work on keeping his turnovers down, but he has got the body type that I like for a point guard. Since we didn't pick Deron Williams, he is the next best thing at the point in this draft in my opinion. I think it was an excellent pick.


I keep hearing about Jack's T/O's. He averaged 3.4 t/o PG, right? Tech had little depth in the backcourt last year - it was Jack & BJ Elder, and Elder didn't like to handle the ball much. There wasn't a PG in the country who was more important to his team than Jack was to GT. A lot of times you see a good PG who is vital to his teams success with high t/o numbers because they have their hands on the ball the whole game. Look at J. Kidd, he's always over 3 + t/o PG. It's not necesarily the # of t/o's, but when they come. I watched GT play several times last year, and I don't remember one game that they lost because he made a bonehead t/o in crunch time.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin: 

Well I guess he takes the phrase "Jackin it up from the outside" to a whole new level.

:biggrin:


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

I had heard that Seattle really wanted Jack. If I'm McMillan, I've got to be looking at Portland's roster and strongly considering a future here. I wonder if this was one reason for going after Jack?


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

He would have been a real nice replacement for Antonio Daniels...


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

hasoos said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Well I guess he takes the phrase "Jackin it up from the outside" to a whole new level.
> 
> :biggrin:


Yeah like, most of them might actually be going *in* when it's Jarret doing the "jacking."


----------

